# La una con la otra



## elnickestalibre

Buenas tardes-noches,

¿Es correcto decir _"la una con la otra"_?

*Discutían la una con la otra.*

Y en masculino ¿es correcto decir _"el uno al otro"_?

*Se insultaban el uno al otro.*

Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Sí, es correcto.


----------



## John John

_*Saludos Elnickestalibre:

Yo creo que sí, que es correcto.  "la una con la otra"  la he escuchado en mi vida muchas veces, en ralación a discusiones.

Ahora, también escuchaba a mi padre, cuando iba a comprar naranjas al mercado por volumen y el comerciante le decía.  "Son a tanto ($) la docena, escojalas unas con las otras." En este caso el comerciante se referia a que  las  fuera cogiendo tanto grandes como pequeñas, ya que las naranjas estaban en grandes cantidades, todos los tamaños mezclados.  En este sentido tambien lo he escuchado.


*_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Yo me refiero a dos amigas que discuten:

*Discutían* la una con la otra.

O quizá sería correcto usar el singular del verbo "discutir":

*Discutía *la una con la otra.

*____________________________*
¿Y la del masculino?:

Se *insultaban* el uno al otro.

Se *insultaba* el uno al otro.


----------



## John John

elnickestalibre said:


> Yo me refiero a dos amigas que discuten:
> 
> *Discutían* la una con la otra.
> 
> O quizá sería correcto usar el singular del verbo "discutir":
> 
> *Discutía *la una con la otra.
> 
> *____________________________*
> ¿Y la del masculino?:
> 
> Se *insultaban* el uno al otro.
> 
> Se *insultaba* el uno al otro.



Saludos:
*"Se insultaban el uno al otro"*      Esto seria en plural.
     En este caso, yo entiendo que cuando usas " se insultaban" es que hay insultos o improperios en ambas direcciones. Porque ambos, se estaban insultando, de parte y parte. Yo entiendo, en mi opinión, que este caso es correcto.

"*Se insultaba el uno al otro"

En este caso, seria singular.  Mi opinión es se puede usar pero sin el  "Se" o sea "Insultaba el uno al otro." Esto serí, cuando el insulto es en una dirección.  Porque a una persona la pueden insultar, y ella quedarse callada, sin responder el insulto o improperio.

Y en el caso femenino, usaría la misma analogía.
*


----------



## swift

¡Hombre, es que con esas preguntas tan generales no podíamos adivinar!

El verbo debe ir en plural.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Y:

*"discutía una con otra" *
*"discutían una con otra"*

¿Suena mejor o estaría incorrecto? ¿Debe ir el verbo *"discutir"* en singular, o en plural en esta ocasión?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## John John

swift said:


> ¡Hombre, es que con esas preguntas tan generales no podíamos adivinar!
> 
> El verbo debe ir en plural.



Estamos de acuerdo, la pregunta inicial del hilo, es correcta, y con el verbo en plural.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no entendí nada.

Primero pregunta:
_¿Es correcto decir “la una con la otra”?_
Y luego:
_Yo me refiero a dos amigas que discuten:_
_Discutían la una con la otra._
_O quizá sería correcto usar el singular del verbo "discutir":_
_Discutía la una con la otra._
 
¿En qué quedamos, ni lo uno, ni lo otro, sino todo lo contrario?

 
En todo caso yo diría: “Discutían una con la otra”
Y no digo que lo otro sea incorrecto, pero me suena medio feo, por no decir feo entero.
Saludos.
_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ya, pero es que quiero saber si tiene el mismo sentido de la siguiente forma:

*"discutía una con otra" 
"discutían una con otra"*

Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

En mi opinión el verbo siempre en plural.
Para una discusión se necesitan como mínimo dos personas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Birke

Vampiro said:


> En mi opinión el verbo siempre en plural.
> Para una discusión se necesitan como mínimo dos personas.
> _



Pero hay discusiones donde una parte lleva claramente la voz cantante, y la otra sólo aguanta más o menos lo que le echan. Para subrayar eso puede ser muy útil el uso del verbo en singular:

_Allí discutía la una con la otra, y luego la otra con la una._

Si voy a una fiesta y luego cuento que allí "el uno bailaba con el otro" o que "bailaban el uno con el otro", ¿se entiende lo mismo?


Saluditos


----------



## Vampiro

Si es sólo una la persona que habla puedes llamarlo de muchas maneras, pero en ningún caso “discusión”.
Y si ambas exponen sus puntos de vista, aunque una lleve “la voz cantante”, entonces el verbo debería ir en plural porque en ese caso ambas están discutiendo.
Yo lo veo así de simple, pero para gustos los colores.  La frase que pones de ejemplo me parece un horror, además de incorrecta por lo ya explicado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Un ejemplo con el verbo en singular:

_Quedó don Quijote, después de desarmado, en sus estrechos greguescos y en su jubón de camuza, seco, alto, tendido, con las quijadas que por de dentro *se besaba la una con la otra*: figura, que a no tener cuenta las doncellas que le servían con disimular la risa (que fue una de las precisas órdenes que sus señores les habían dado) reventaran riendo._

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Una persona puede besar a otra (que esté en actitud pasiva), Adolfo, pero para discutir se necesitan dos.
Ese me parece que es el punto.
_


----------



## Birke

Que para discutir hagan falta -al menos teóricamente– dos personas no puede significar que el verbo haya de ir necesariamente en plural. Si fuera así, resultaría que tampoco puedo decir "discutí con Pedro".
¿Tendré que decir siempre "discutimos con Pedro"?  

De todos modos, como dije antes, creo que la cuestión más interesante es observar si hay diferencia de matiz al elegir el plural o el singular. 
En el ejemplo de Cervantes no son dos personas las que se besan sino dos quijadas, que poco pueden negarse a tocarse la una a la otra. De modo que reconozco que aquí tampoco valdría el matiz de mayor o menor implicación en la acción.

Ojalá nos aclaremos entre unos y otros.


----------



## Erreconerre

elnickestalibre said:


> Buenas tardes-noches,
> 
> ¿Es correcto decir _"la una con la otra"_?
> 
> *Discutían la una con la otra.*
> 
> Y en masculino ¿es correcto decir _"el uno al otro"_?
> 
> *Se insultaban el uno al otro.*
> 
> Gracias.


 

Si yo tuviera que hablar de una discusión entre dos personas diría *Discutieron entre sí*, en lugar de _la una con la otra_.

Pero también dos personas pueden discutir con alguien más; si dos personas se unen para discutir con terceras personas, podemos decir *Ambas discutieron con el vecino,* o simplemente,* discutieron con el vecino.*

Pero también podemos usar el verbo *discutir* en *singular* cuando se trata de poner de relieve que es una persona la que discute.
Como ejemplo, recuerdo lo que leí en *Demian*; decía, más o menos, porque escribo de memoria, lo siguiente:
*"La criada pertenecía al otro mundo cuando discutía con el carnicero".*
Independientemente de la fidelidad de mi memoria, no veo nada de incorrecto en esta frase.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Erreconerre said:


> Si yo tuviera que hablar de una discusión entre dos personas diría *Discutieron entre sí*, en lugar de _la una con la otra_.
> 
> Pero también dos personas pueden discutir con alguien más; si dos personas se unen para discutir con terceras personas, podemos decir *Ambas discutieron con el vecino,* o simplemente,* discutieron con el vecino.*
> 
> Pero también podemos usar el verbo *discutir* en *singular* cuando se trata de poner de relieve que es una persona la que discute.
> Como ejemplo, recuerdo lo que leí en *Demian*; decía, más o menos, porque escribo de memoria, lo siguiente:
> *"La criada pertenecía al otro mundo cuando discutía con el carnicero".*
> Independientemente de la fidelidad de mi memoria, no veo nada de incorrecto en esta frase.


 

Esa parece que puede ser o que es la solución. Creo que aciertas en todo, la forma "discutían" es para "ellos" y la forma "discutía" es para "yo, él y ella". Bueno, esto ya se sabe pero lo que quiero decir es que la forma "discutía" debe ser, por ejemplo, como en la oración de *Erreconerre.*

*La criada pertenecía al otro mundo cuando discutía con el carnicero -->se habla de la persona que discute, desde fuera.*

*Gracias.*


----------



## Bloodsun

elnickestalibre said:


> Ya, pero es que quiero saber si tiene el mismo sentido de la siguiente forma:
> 
> *"discutía una con otra"
> "discutían una con otra"*
> 
> Gracias.



Yo diría que suena mejor decir:

*"Discutía una con la otra"* (una le discutía a la otra, básicamente, es decir que una estaba en posición de discusión y la otra se mantenía impasible o callada)

*"Discutían una con otra"* (ambas se discutían entre sí, es decir que era un verdadero griterío bidireccional ). Aquí también podría decirse: 
*"Discutían la una con la otra"*, pero los artículos *la* no son imprescindibles.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bloodsun said:


> Yo diría que suena mejor decir:
> 
> *"Discutía una con la otra"* (una le discutía a la otra, básicamente, es decir que una estaba en posición de discusión y la otra se mantenía impasible o callada)
> 
> *"Discutían una con otra"* (ambas se discutían entre sí, es decir que era un verdadero griterío bidireccional ). Aquí también podría decirse:
> *"Discutían la una con la otra"*, pero los artículos *la* no son imprescindibles.


 

De acuerdo, en la primera hay una de ellas que lleva la voz cantante y la otra recibe la bronca como buenamente puede.

Por contra, en la segunda son las dos las que se gritan mutuamente, la bronca es entre las dos, vamos que ninguna se va de rositas como quien dice. Y la tercera es la misma que la segunda pero con artículos, que le da color a la oración pero no cambia el sentido de la misma, el significado es el mismo, vamos que son artículos opcionales.

Muchas gracias, ahora lo entiendo completamente.


----------



## Bloodsun

elnickestalibre said:


> De acuerdo, en la primera hay una de ellas que lleva la voz cantante y la otra recibe la bronca como buenamente puede.
> 
> Por contra, en la segunda son las dos las que se gritan mutuamente, la bronca es entre las dos, vamos que ninguna se va de rositas como quien dice. Y la tercera es la misma que la segunda pero con artículos, que le da color a la oración pero no cambia el sentido de la misma, el significado es el mismo, vamos que son artículos opcionales.
> 
> Muchas gracias, ahora lo entiendo completamente.



Me alegra haber sido de ayuda


----------



## John John

Birke said:


> Que para discutir hagan falta -al menos teóricamente– dos personas no puede significar que el verbo haya de ir necesariamente en plural. Si fuera así, resultaría que tampoco puedo decir "discutí con Pedro".
> ¿Tendré que decir siempre "discutimos con Pedro"?
> 
> De todos modos, como dije antes, creo que la cuestión más interesante es observar si hay diferencia de matiz al elegir el plural o el singular.
> En el ejemplo de Cervantes no son dos personas las que se besan sino dos quijadas, que poco pueden negarse a tocarse la una a la otra. De modo que reconozco que aquí tampoco valdría el matiz de mayor o menor implicación en la acción.
> 
> Ojalá nos aclaremos entre unos y otros.



_*Birke:  Saludos afectuosos.*_ 

_*Con este ejemplo no se aclara el tema de "plural vs singular", Posiblemente el Adm. nos amoneste sobre el hilo original,  porque entienda que esto no sea parte del hilo.  

Pero aquí, en la primera parte tiene que el verbo ir en singular*_. _*Porque se entiende que es **una persona dicutiendo con Pedro, y tienen una discusión.*_

_*    En la segunda parte, de tu ejemplo,  el verbo tiene que ir en plural
Porque se ve que son más de una persona que están discutiendo con Pedro.*_ 
_*Por eso, respetuosamente, creo que no aclara el tema. Esto es una opinión personal.*_


----------



## Birke

Gracias, John John, por tus comentarios pero al escribir esto 


Birke said:


> ¿Tendré que decir siempre "discutimos con Pedro"?


pensé que la carita guiñando un ojo dejaría claro que se trataba de una pregunta retórica.

En realidad, se supone que las únicas preposiciones que pueden acompañar a un sustantivo en función de sujeto son _hasta_ y _entre_. 
-Entre Juan y Luis la mataron.
-Hasta Pedro entenderá este problema.

Siendo así la teoría, en la frase que motivó este hilo, el sujeto sólo podría ser "la una", o sea tercera persona singular. Y por tanto, sólo sería correcto decir "discutía la una con la otra".

Lo curioso es que, en contra de la teoría que sólo admite _entre_ y _hasta_ acompañando a un sustantivo en función de sujeto, veamos también correcto "discutían la una con la otra", o incluso haya quien sólo vea correcta esta última forma.

En fin, salvo que además de _entre_ y _hasta_ últimamente se admita _con_ en la lista de las preposiciones posibles en el sujeto, tendríamos que pensar que "la una con la otra" se considera una especie de _colectivo_ y la forma en plural "discutían"  sería un caso de concordancia _ad sensum_.


----------



## John John

_*Tranquila:  En verdad  que "la una con la otra", se trata de discutir (en el sano sentido de la palabra)  y argumentar. Ya que "la una " me da clases de linguistica, gramática, etc. etc., las cuales agradezco,  y "la otra", la otra persona lo que sabe es de cálculo integral, cálculo diferencial, algebra lineal, progresiones artitméticas, ecuaciones deferencial, y ciencias, a la verdad que aprendo en cantidad con personas tal cultas como usted.  En realidad se pasa muy bien en este foro compartiendo con hermanitas y hermanitos de diferentes latitudes, culturas y sobre todo gente muy educada.  Personas de  su calibre me hacen disfrutar y aprender en este foro, llevandolo a otro nivel. Bendiciones.Gracias mil y seguimos disfrutando y tratando de aprender. Por eso es que dicen que no hay preguntas tontas, sino, preguntas que estimulan el cerebro.*_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Éste es un *se* recíproco, por lo que el verbo va obligatoriamente en plural: *se insultaban el uno al otro*, ya que el uno y el otro son alternativamente, y de manera necesaria, agente y paciente, lo cual viene indicado por el *se* recíproco y por la aparición en contexto de *uno/otro*. 
Ahora bien, al eliminar el *se*, entonces el verbo estará en singular concertando con su sujeto *el uno*, que podrá preceder o no al verbo (en el caso de la frase recíproca, el sintagma que conforma el sujeto dual va tras el verbo).
**Se insultaba el uno al otro,* es absolutamente agramatical, por lo antes dicho.


----------



## Bloodsun

XiaoRoel said:


> Éste es un *se* recíproco, por lo que el verbo va obligatoriamente en plural: *se insultaban el uno al otro*, ya que el uno y el otro son alternativamente, y de manera necesaria, agente y paciente, lo cual viene indicado por el *se* recíproco y por la aparición en contexto de *uno/otro*.
> Ahora bien, al eliminar el *se*, entonces el verbo estará en singular concertando con su sujeto *el uno*, que podrá preceder o no al verbo (en el caso de la frase recíproca, el sintagma que conforma el sujeto dual va tras el verbo).
> **Se insultaba el uno al otro,* es absolutamente agramatical, por lo antes dicho.



Muy claramente expresado. Creo que ya no quedan dudas sobre cómo usar "el uno al otro"...

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Éste es un *se* recíproco, por lo que el verbo va obligatoriamente en plural: *se insultaban el uno al otro*, ya que el uno y el otro son alternativamente, y de manera necesaria, agente y paciente, lo cual viene indicado por el *se* recíproco y por la aparición en contexto de *uno/otro*.
> Ahora bien, al eliminar el *se*, entonces el verbo estará en singular concertando con su sujeto *el uno*, que podrá preceder o no al verbo (en el caso de la frase recíproca, el sintagma que conforma el sujeto dual va tras el verbo).
> **Se insultaba el uno al otro,* es absolutamente agramatical, por lo antes dicho.


Por supuesto que es recíproco.  Lo dije con palabras mucho menos académicas chorromil doscientos posts atrás.
No existe discusión si sólo uno habla y el otro escucha.  Aquellos aficionados al diccionario pueden consultar la definición de “discusión”, apuesto mi cabeza a que dice algo así como “intercambio de puntos de vista entre dos personas, bla bla bla…”
El verbo va en plural.
Gracias, Xiao, por aclararlo.
Saludos, y buena semana para todos.
_


----------



## Bloodsun

*discusión.* (DRAE)
(Del lat. discussĭo, -ōnis).
1. f. Acción y efecto de discutir.

No especifica quien/es discute/n. Si estuvieses medio loco, además, podrías discutir tú solo. Pero sin problemas mentales podrías discutir con el otro sin que te respondan o discutan a ti.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

*Prefiero pensar que tu posteo es broma…*
 
*discutir.*
(Del lat. _discutĕre_, disipar, resolver).
*1. *tr. Dicho de dos o más personas: Examinar atenta y particularmente una materia.
*2. *tr. Contender y alegar razones contra el parecer de alguien. _Todos discutían sus decisiones._ U. m. c. intr. _Discutieron con el contratista sobre el precio de la obra._
 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Birke

¡Ay, querido *Vampiro*, no te enfades!

Nadie discute que el verbo discutir pueda conjugarse en plural cuando el sujeto es plural, como en los ejemplos que resaltas: *todos* discutían y (*ellos*) discutieron.

El problema es que en "la una" es claramente singular. 
Sustituye "la una" por "María", y verás que es imposible mantener el plural:
*Discutían María con la otra.

Nótese que el problema es la preposición _con_ ahí metida entre "María" y "la otra". Claro que no habría ningún problema en decir que "discutían María *y* la otra", o que "discutían la una *y *la otra".

La acertadísima explicación de *Xiao* ser refería a "insultarse", y no puede aplicarse a "discutir" por no ser éste un verbo pronominal. Sí lo sería "discutirse".
-Se discutían la una a la otra cada palabra.


----------



## romarsan

Me viene a la mente la frase: Dos no discuten si uno no quiere.

En plan íntimo y unipersonal, sea o no en voz alta:

*razonar**.** 1.     * intr. Discurrir, ordenando ideas en la mente para llegar a una conclusión. 

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bloodsun said:


> *discusión.* (DRAE)
> (Del lat. discussĭo, -ōnis).
> 1. f. Acción y efecto de discutir.
> 
> No especifica quien/es discute/n. Si estuvieses medio loco, además, podrías discutir tú solo. Pero sin problemas mentales podrías discutir con el otro sin que te respondan o discutan a ti.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero, también según el DRAE:

*discutir**.* (Del lat. _discutĕre_, disipar, resolver).

* 1.     * tr. Dicho de dos o más personas: Examinar atenta y particularmente una materia.

* 2.     * tr. Contender y alegar razones contra el parecer de alguien. _Todos discutían sus decisiones._ U. m. c. intr. _Discutieron con el contratista sobre el precio de la obra._

De acuerdo con la primera acepción, se requieren explícitamente dos o más personas. Y en la segunda también, 'contra el parecer de alguien', aunque no sea tan explícita.
Solo se me ocurre una excepción, que en este cable, más que hilo, parece presente: Quien discute con su sombra.


----------



## Erreconerre

elnickestalibre said:


> Buenas tardes-noches,
> 
> ¿Es correcto decir _"la una con la otra"_?
> 
> *Discutían la una con la otra.*
> 
> Y en masculino ¿es correcto decir _"el uno al otro"_?
> 
> *Se insultaban el uno al otro.*
> 
> Gracias.


 
Aunque la discusión se da entre dos o más personas, a veces es necesario resaltar que es una persona la que discute; en este caso el verbo discutir se escribe en singular. Por ejemplo:
Prometo que este día no *discutiré* con mis hermanos.

Un ejemplo de una respuesta anterior dice:
_Discutieron con el contratista sobre el precio de la obra._

Y se puede decir:
El contratista *discutió* con ellos sobre el precio la obra.

Es cierto que para discutir se necesitan dos, igual que para *bailar*.
Pero si puedo decir que *bailé* con mi amiga, también puedo decir que *discutí* con mi amiga, con el verbo en singular.


----------

